

Ask HN: Who is signing up for the Mac App Store? - togasystems

Mr. Jobs just let the world know that he is bringing the successful app store model to the Mac.<p>I know a number of members already have applications for the Mac. Will you be bringing your apps to the new store?<p>Are you going to create a new app for the store?
======
goatforce5
If you consider their 30% cut as a marketing expense, it's probably a pretty
good deal. For that 30% cut you're going to have your product in front of a
whole lotta eyeballs.

It'll also be interesting to see if the app store agreement allows you to sell
the same app outside of the store and, if so, if you're allowed to have
different pricing.

------
acgourley
Here's my question: Who is going to make money packaging liberally licensed OS
projects into the store.

~~~
goatforce5
First person to ship a 99c fart app makes a million bucks.

------
djacobs
I for one am not interested in having a constrained application environment on
my computer. I'm glad Steve's giving us a choice with this release, but as
soon as the App Store becomes _the way_ to buy and run OS X applications, my
dual boot MBP is going to turn into a full-time Linux machine.

I think the rise of Ubuntu, the tightening of the OS X ecosystem, and the
rising popularity of geekery are going to converge nicely into a solid market
share for open source operating systems.

Just a thought.

~~~
d_r
You're underestimating how much this store will help an indie developer like
myself.

~~~
djacobs
I don't think this will be a boon to developers at all, because people like me
won't be buying "apps" for a desktop environment. I want to use the full power
of my computer and not have limited options.

Do you think people will be using iOS iWork on their desktops, for example?

------
raquo
I will definitely try Mac AppStore. Out of these 30%, you will spend at least
10% on billing, hosting, etc. if you distribute yourself, and you will also
spend some time doing that (or posting PayPal horror stories to HN). I think
the AppStore's wider audience reach will more than offset these mere 20%.

Also, we should expect significant price drops for desktop software
(competition), and ignoring that will make your app less competitive, whether
you're on AppStore or not.

------
togasystems
Another good question is what are going to be the limitations on the API?

------
drdo
I regret immensely having bought a macbook (the only Apple product i own), i
didn't know they were this nazi, this only reinforces my regret, i'm never
buying an Apple product again.

